# hydro equipment options and setup (with current parts list)



## prefercreate (Sep 23, 2014)

hydro equipment options and setup (with current parts list)::

Hi, I am trying to assemble the equipment necessary to churn out some power off a waterwheel down in Costa Rica.

So far I have:

Tracer 30A MTTP 24v charge controller
2500W/5000 peak modified sine wave inverter
500W pure sine wave inverter
80A rated continuous AC-DC rectifier with heat sink
various pulleys, some pillow bearings, etc

Currently, I am looking at PMA's (permanent magnet alternators) from Mikeswindmillshop and windbluepower.com/Wind_Blue_Motor_Hydro_Permanent_Magnet_Alternator_p/dc-500.htm 

I'd like to put as close to the 150v max into the charge controller to limit the amps going through the wire.
And its been recommended to run from the PMA to the controller with the 3-phase to decrease losses (put rectifer at the controller).
The PMA's I'm considering will put out over 100v at about 2000 rpm and I hope to create enough amps to keep a battery array charged while running the 1/2HP well pump intermittently to keep the cisterns filled.

We have 2 1000 liter cisterns to pull the water up (57') into and we are building a 2" water ram to move the water over about 200' from the well head to the areas of the residence and animal pens. 


I am wondering what equipment is still necessary for a complete system. I know I should put a breaker of some kind on the output of the PMA to keep it from overheating. Also, I have heard of dump relays to a 'dummy' load but I think using the charge controller has this built in. However, I would like to direct power to a heating coil and circulation pump if the batteries are at full charge to avoid not utilizing the power off our waterwheel. 

A little extra power would be useful but our main goal is to simply generate enough power off the wheel in the stream to get our fresh water up out of our well.

What parts am I forgetting? Will the components we have assembled work well with each other?
What are recommendations for sizing our battery array??


thanks for your time and input!

-Ron


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

What are the specs of your PMA's? The link you copied and pasted does not work.


----------

